# Subwoofer



## vvuuren (Oct 16, 2013)

Anyone has a B&W DB1 and how do you like it?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you checked online reviews?


----------



## vvuuren (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes, I did but like to hear from normal audiophiles like us to get their opinion.


----------



## vvuuren (Oct 16, 2013)

What are most people using with their DB1, balanced or single cable? And does it make a difference to the sound of the sub? My cable is 20ft.


----------



## vvuuren (Oct 16, 2013)

So nobody with DB1 with experience with single ended and balanced cables???


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’m sure the number of people buying a $5000 sub is pretty small, so you’ll probably just have to be happy with the online reviews. I’m pretty sure the guys at Stereophile are normal audiophiles...

If your main concern is whether this cable or that will make a difference in the way the sub sounds, it won’t. But a balanced connection is probably better for a 20-ft. run.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

